# Two Larvae in a cell. Laying worker @ work....



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I've seen queens do the same thing. Multiple larvae, larva/egg in the same cell.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Michael Palmer said:


> I've seen queens do the same thing. Multiple larvae, larva/egg in the same cell.


In this case, there was no queen present.


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

I pulled some drone brood to check for mites and found some that had two drone larva in a capped cell.It came from healthy queen right colony.Also found a few mites.


----------

